# Computer questions on FE exam



## krappei (Oct 12, 2009)

I read on the ncees site that FERM does not prep you well for the computers section of the FE exam. I've been searching for some references or sample questions online to study but have not been successful.

Any clues or advice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 12, 2009)

krappei said:


> I read on the ncees site that FERM does not prep you well for the computers section of the FE exam. I've been searching for some references or sample questions online to study but have not been successful.
> Any clues or advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


From my limited recollection (I took the FE about 7 years ago), the only "computer" questions on the exam were a few K-maps, some logic diagrams, and maybe a simple pseudo-code question or two. Then again, that was before there was a Computer section of the Electrical PE Exam, so the computer section may have expanded drastically since then.


----------



## RevMen (Dec 8, 2009)

I took the FE last October (2008) and remember thinking the computer questions were very easy. I think there were some that had simple pseudo-code and some that asked about references in a spreadsheet.


----------

